# FM Litter I



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Buck









*Vanaheim's Kain*
SSP | 03.11.12

Doe









*Vanaheim's Dejskraber* <- "Dejskraber" means "Spatula", the ones you use for cake batter and stuff.
PEW | 04.01.13

*Born:* 03.06.13

Dejskraber gave birth to 12 bubs, 6 of which I culled. I'm unsure about the colours as she isn't a "real" PEW (c/c p/p). Her dad is CPB, but her mom is Dove Tan. All 12 of her babies have/had black eyes. I'll post pedigree if anyone's interested in helping.

Picture from 05.06.13:










There are 3 bucks, 1 doe, and two I'm a bit unsure of, but I _think_ they are also does.

Pictures from today. The 3 bucks:










The doe and the two others:


----------



## TheFabumouse (Jun 1, 2013)

We might have to wait a few more days to see the colours of the bubs. I reckon they might be cream or bone - but I haven't even seen a pet mouse in RL before :$ Whatever colour they end up, I'm sure they'll be adorable, especially the satins!


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They look great, love the parents too.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they're CPB.  And thanks!
I know it might look like it, but none of them are satin. It's the flash from the camera.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Two weeks yesterday.  3 bucks, 3 does.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Very cute! Even though they aren't satin, I love the healthy coat glow! They are very shiny


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

:shock: So cute!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

3 weeks!



















They're a bit fluffy, so maybe they're LH?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They look like a lovely beige.  You might see points later on.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> They look like a lovely beige.  You might see points later on.


Yes, that's what I'm expecting.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I ask when you saw points come in? It's possible I have two Himi's but wondered how long I'll be waiting to know for sure.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Seafolly said:


> Can I ask when you saw points come in? It's possible I have two Himi's but wondered how long I'll be waiting to know for sure.


There aren't any points in these babies yet.  Usually they show at 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

It'll be a long wait for me then, haha! The white pink eyed babies have lovely curls so I'd be thrilled if they developed points.


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Awww they grow so fast, very pretty x


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

5 weeks tomorrow.  Some of them are bad LH, but can no longer see which.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Oh, are they ever sweet. :3


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

They are so adorable! I love the colors!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks!

I noticed two of the pics were the same, I changed it.


----------



## Hexagram (Jul 6, 2013)

Their coloring is great.


----------

